# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  FNB SCAM Alert

## Justloadit

The scamers are getting better and coming out in force, please be alert when getting email from banks.
Tis the season to get screwed.

Got this one this morning, where they have spoofed incontact@fnb.co.za





> Thank you for choosing FNB
> 
> Attention Valued Customer,
> 
> You have qualified to receive a shopping voucher of R1300 to shop for groceries at any SPAR outlet near you this weekend. To claim this voucher, you must be an Internet Banking User. Make sure you have your FNB DEBIT/CREDIT CARD with you before you can proceed.
> 
> CLICK HERE TO PROCEED
> 
> Regards,
> FNB


Of course the click here has some scamsters html address.

The tel tale sign, is that there is no destination address, and of course any quick links in the body, if you use the mouse over has some address which may or may not have an FNB in it. Usually the 'FNB' part is somewhere in the string which probably is a directory in which the skin is stored.

----------

